# Nuun tablets vs Skratch labs powder



## Donn12

I have been using Nuun tablets for the last year and a half and I recently bought some Skratch labs drink mix. anyone use both? I was surprised that Nuun apears to be a better deal....$35 on amazon gets 96 tablets (8 tubes) and the Skratch labs pouch I bought for $30 or so says it only makes 50 bottles.

Nuun Active Hydration Strawberry Lemonade drink tabs are portable, taste great, and deliver a fast-absorbing electrolyte blend without the sugar or waste of bottled sport drinks.

The electrolytes that your body needs: Each tube of Nuun contains 12 tablets. Each tablet makes 16 oz. of Nuun, and delivers 360 mg Sodium / 50 mg Potassium / 25 mg Magnesium (3%)/ 13 mg Calcium

Nothing that you don’t: Less than 1g of carbs, fewer than 8 calories. No sugar. No high-fructose corn syrup. No artificial flavors or colors.

vs Skratch (I cant seem to copy the label of their website)

200 sodium, 85 potassium, magnesium 6%, 20 calories - calcium not listed.

I read all the stuff about Skratch labs adding salt so I bought it and then I realized that they appear to have quite a bit less sodium than the tablets I already use.

I am looking forward to the hot apple mix for winter rides.

If anyone wants to try nuun I dont think the strawberry lemonade can be beat!
.


----------



## NJBiker72

I like nuun. Gu Brew tablers work too. Similar deal. But nuun tastes better imo. 
My go to for longer rides is Accelerade Hydro. Good mix of carb to protein. Some calories but not a sugar feast. 
And I got a big jug for $6 on the Clymb.


----------



## tednugent

Skratch works best for me, when it comes to hydration needs.

Nuun, gu brew, etc.... not so much.

As I said on your Bonk Buster thread... YOU have to find out what works for YOU (paraphrased from the other thread)

keep in mind with Nuun... while it does have more Sodium... it is with different types... it has Baking soda and citric acid for its effervescence, so that it dissolves like an alka seltzer.... and 2 other sodium componds. Skratch just sticks with sodium citrate.


----------



## DCash

I prefer Skratch Labs for hard efforts, I think the calories help. Almost out of my current bag and will probably try Accelerade for the next couple weeks. 

Nuun definitely wins on portability for long rides. But on 95+ degree days warm Skratch goes down easier than warm Nuun.

One place Nuun excels, and the main reason I will continue to purchase it, the lack of sugar and mild taste combined with the electrolytes make Nuun the perfect hangover cure. Again, this is open to discussion and something you will need to try for yourself.


----------



## NJBiker72

DCash said:


> I prefer Skratch Labs for hard efforts, I think the calories help. Almost out of my current bag and will probably try Accelerade for the next couple weeks.
> 
> Nuun definitely wins on portability for long rides. But on 95+ degree days warm Skratch goes down easier than warm Nuun.
> 
> One place Nuun excels, and the main reason I will continue to purchase it, the lack of sugar and mild taste combined with the electrolytes make Nuun the perfect hangover cure. Again, this is open to discussion and something you will need to try for yourself.


For the hangover cure, try Skratch Everyday mix. Also good for the night before a big ride. Pre-hydrate without the sugar.


----------



## STBW

I like to use the Skratch Labs Everyday Mix for my shorter and low effort rides. Saves a few calories and I prefer the taste of the electrolyte tablets. I tend to dilute it a bit more to save even more calories (I use one single stick for a 24oz bottle instead of a 16oz bottle).


----------



## EvanAlmighty

I've used Nuun for a year now and I like these tablets. However, I'm still getting cramps on hot days where I'm sweating a lot more than normal. I just got some Suceed S caps from Amazon to test out. But I think I will still drop a Nuun tablet in my water bottle just for the taste. If you guys like Nuun, I found an mom and pop online store that sells certain flavors at a pretty good price. Bikesweets.com. I really like them because I buy 4-5 at a time and shipping is only around $2.


----------



## looigi

If you think you need more sodium or potassium in your drinks, it's cheap any easy to add a little. Good source of K is "Lite Salt" salt substitute. I'll put a level 1/8 teaspoon of Lite Salt and 100 cal of fruit juice in a 24 oz water bottle then fill with water.


----------

